# Help in buying Graphic card



## pulkit91 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello guys need help as i want to buy a new gpu. My budget is around 10 k and will need a new psu too. 

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:Local so will need a new one

2. What is your budget?
Ans:Around 10k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:1920x1080

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:i7 2600
4gb ram
gt 240


----------



## Cilus (Jan 7, 2013)

10K for PSU + Graphics card or just the Graphics card?


----------



## pulkit91 (Jan 7, 2013)

10 k for graphic card. But do suggest the PSU


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jan 7, 2013)

HD 7770 for 7.8k-8k and Corsair CX 430 v2 for 2.7k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> HD 7770 for 7.8k-8k and Corsair CX 430 v2 for 2.7k



Where can you get HD 7770 for 8k?


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 7, 2013)

^^
Check smcinternational.in


----------



## pulkit91 (Jan 7, 2013)

I am getting a asus gtx 480 for 9000 with a year's warranty left. How good is it?
Anything except 7770? what about gtx 650?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 7, 2013)

GTX 480 is a very powerful card but it has very high power consumption and heating issues. In that case you need to purchase a good 500W PSU at least and 600W is recommended. So 4K for the PSU and a good cabinet with proper air flow and cooling solution is required.

Let us know the exact version of the Graphics card; there are some custom cooler version of 480 which offer better cooling solution and take care of the heating issue in some extent.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2013)

^^ Gtx 480 ? !!!!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2013)

GtX 560 non ti if u can find it, or GTX 650 Ti ..560 is better though


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Gtx 480 ? !!!!!!



Confused  
actually he had PM'd for suggestion regarding getting a 2yr old Asus GTX-480 for 9k.


----------



## pulkit91 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am getting a 2 year old gtx 480 for 9k. Dont know how the reply got deleted 
I have an iball bullet cabinet so will it be okay for the 480? Secondly i'll have to get a 600W PSU which wont be cheap either. Will it be worth it?

Secondly what are my options except it? 7770 and 560? Anything for a couple of thousand more? 7850?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 8, 2013)

For your resolution you need hd 7850.i donot reccommend to get that gtx 480.it is also 2yr old and old gen card.buying second hand gpu is not always good

Wait for sometime and save up more money and get hd 7850.you will never regret in future


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2013)

2 year old is a lot mate, they gfx card could be going kaput anytime now.. usually cards last for ~3 years


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2013)

pulkit91 said:


> I am getting a asus gtx 480 for 9000 with a year's warranty left. How good is it?
> Anything except 7770? what about gtx 650?



Get the Gtx650 Ti if you can, it's better than 7770.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2013)

7850 is good choice @ ~13K and the CX430V2 for ~2.5K
gpu budget may be overshooting, but worth investing considering the resources hogging games {crysis3,gta5} that are going to be released.


----------



## pulkit91 (Jan 8, 2013)

Which version of 7850? Will the 1gb one be enough for the next couple of years?
And CX430v2 final or any alternative?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 8, 2013)

Now a days 1gb is good.but for future 2gb is reccommend.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jan 8, 2013)

Also , the cost is just a little more. So get the Sapphire HD 7850 2 GB... ..


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 8, 2013)

2GB will come handy for larger displays. Better to opt for 2GB as it costs just ~1k more.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2013)

7850 2GB all the way.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 8, 2013)

Gt 650 is a good choice..


----------



## pulkit91 (Jan 8, 2013)

The OC edition of 7850 2gb is available at 15515. Is the price right?
and should i finalize CX430V2? Have to purchase tomorrow


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 9, 2013)

pulkit91 said:


> I am getting a 2 year old gtx 480 for 9k. Dont know how the reply got deleted
> *I have an iball bullet cabinet so will it be okay for the 480? *Secondly i'll have to get a 600W PSU which wont be cheap either. Will it be worth it?
> 
> Secondly what are my options except it? 7770 and 560? Anything for a couple of thousand more? 7850?



Bad cabinet for GTX480. Would cause overheating problem for sure.



pulkit91 said:


> The OC edition of 7850 2gb is available at 15515. Is the price right?
> and should i finalize CX430V2? Have to purchase tomorrow



A bit high price, should be 1K lower than your quote.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jan 9, 2013)

Get a normal version and then OC it for yourself...... You can save ~ 1.5K .


----------



## havoknation (Jan 9, 2013)

sapphire 7850 2gb is retailing at 14k here in Pune


----------



## pulkit91 (Jan 11, 2013)

Guys sapphire one is available for 14k whereas the asus 7850 is available for 15k
which one should i get? Heard that the asus one is better


----------



## Cilus (Jan 11, 2013)

Get the Sapphire one. It is also very good.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 11, 2013)

Are you getting the OCed edition for 14k?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 11, 2013)

pulkit91 said:


> Guys sapphire one is available for 14k whereas the asus 7850 is available for 15k
> which one should i get? Heard that the asus one is better



Sapphire, because it is cheaper.


----------



## pulkit91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks guys for the suggestions  the cx 430 wasn't available so had to go with the vs450. I hope it's good enough


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats. 
IMO VS-450 should be sufficient. 
And what's the price of both?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2013)

awesome buy!!  congrats bro.

you may have some issues playing recent/future titles on 1080p, but previous games will be kickass. 
happy gaming!!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

pulkit91 said:


> View attachment 8676
> 
> Thanks guys for the suggestions  the cx 430 wasn't available so had to go with the vs450. I hope it's good enough



VS450 is slightly wose than CX430V2, if not by much. I can't say anything for sure as I don't have proper any review to back my comments up.


----------



## pulkit91 (Jan 29, 2013)

The card costed me 14.5 k whereas the power supply is of 2700. I know it's high but that was the cheapest i found in the local market at Lucknow. 
As of now the VS 450 is working fine and hope the same continues  The only difference in the two as per the specifications was the voltage range but time will tell


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2013)

OK, then don't overclock any of your components to be safe with your PSU. 
And, I've to say VS450 @2.7K is overpriced. It is available @2.1K at kolkata.


----------

